
Ask HN: Introducing my son to programming - jwdunne
My 6 year old has an interest in science, maths and technology. I was wondering if I could introduce him to programming to see if he likes it. I&#x27;m aware of languages such as logo and scratch but was wondering if there are any others and, more importantly, if theres anything I should keep in mind or any techniques I should try?<p>Any and all advice appreciated. Programming and my love for it accelerated my learning in primary school and I was curious to see if my son has inherited the &#x27;bug&#x27; :)
======
AlDante2
I would recommend the Raspberry Pi. If he turns out not to be that interested,
you won't have invested much - the computer itself only costs $35 plus
shipping and taxes. Apart from the computer there is a truly awesome
community, with a lot of emphasis on getting kids interested in coding, all
sorts of different projects and really helpful forums if you get stuck.
Scratch is very well supported.

There is even a getting started with computing kit:
[https://www.element14.com/community/docs/DOC-77882?ICID=rpim...](https://www.element14.com/community/docs/DOC-77882?ICID=rpimain-
feature-products)

That costs €139, but Matlab is freely available for the Raspberry Pi (special
license), and the documentation is also freely available. What you are paying
for is the bundling together with all of the accessories, which you may not
need.

------
dragonbonheur
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512466)

